# Time for watercooling.



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

*My first Watercooling Expedition*

I have built many pc's over the years and have decided to do a watercooling loop. As I have never been down that path before and I am in search for better temps. And I want a water cooled PC.  I placed an order for the following parts. The missus is gonna kill me when it arrives 

Pump. EK-DCP 4.0






CPU Block. Swiftech Apogee XT CPU 





RES for DCP 4




RAD. EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240





Tubing. Tygon 3603 Tubing 1/2 ID 

Fittings. Swiftech 1/2 Inch Chrome Plated Eurostyle Barbs

I am not looking to watercool my 5970 yet but plan to later down the track. 
Any suggestions on pump/rad/res placement are very welcome.
Most know my rig but here is a pic of it anyway.





Now I eagerly await the delivery man/lady


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

looking forward to this 

oh yeah and place the rad where your 2 exhaust fans are

btw, why dont you buy the reservoir specially made for that pump?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looking forward to this
> 
> oh yeah and place the rad where your 2 exhaust fans are
> 
> btw, why dont you buy the reservoir specially made for that pump?



I almost did and in all of the mucking around trying to get the best price I forgot that it has a RES that bolts onto it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

EDIT, if you had bought the res/pump combo


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great Ausi man but IMO i'd go for a Heat Killer block...

Just be sure to post some pix when it's done...

And also love the case! Nice and clean!


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100830/IMG_0580761.jpg
> 
> EDIT, if you had bought the res/pump combo


    *facepalm* That would have made it a clean loop. I might give them a call. It has not been shipped yet.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah do that, they should be able to change the order


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 31, 2010)

oooo how exciting I cant wait to see the progress.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2010)

*Subbed*

Put your pump in a 5.25" bay *if you can* and work around everything from there if you don't get the custom res.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just phoned Pc case gear. Luckily I am able to swap the res to this one.. 



JrRacinFan said:


> *Subbed*
> 
> Put your pump in a 5.25" bay *if you can* and work around everything from there if you don't get the custom res.



I was thinking of using the brackets that came with my case to move both Hard drives to the top which free's up a whole lot of room in the bay's.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 31, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Just phoned Pc case gear. Luckily I am able to swap the res to this one..
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of using the brackets that came with my case to move both Hard drives to the top which free's up a whole lot of room in the bay's.


There you go! Nice


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just recieved an email telling me it is shipped. Haha I dont know If I get the res for the DCP 4.0 or not. Does not matter. I will just have to get creative . 

EDIT: Just received another email. I am getting the RES for the DCP 4 yay. Thanks PCCG


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 31, 2010)

I really like The Don's idea of rad placement, but I would recommend putting the fittings up.  I looked up the specs for your rad, and its 47mm thick, with 25mm fans it is 72mm.  This will push your fittings very close to your block.  Short peices of tubing aren't that flexible, and it would be a shorty.  By putting the fittings up, you increase this size and add some flexability.  This gives you the option of taking off your block and bending it up out of the way if you need to tinker with something or remove the mobo.

I also found the specs on your pump/res.  (http://81.90.180.2/ekwaterblocks/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3831109840016.pdf)

It will be about half the size of your rad, and just as wide as it is tall.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

nice


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 31, 2010)

Why not put the pump on that huge red thing in the middle of the case?  It's a perfectly level surface and probably would do the best job. 

Smart ass aside, I'd like to see how you'll fit it all in there.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. When I ordered the RAD I had in mind putting it up where the H50 RAD is now. As later on down the track I will get another Rad and a block for the 5970 and possibly a chipset block also. @ Don. Nice avvy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

sounds like a plan 

haha yeah i know you love my ass


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah it is very distracting  I am going to be very busy. Giving the H50 a new home on top of a Q6600. And doing my loop. Wonder if I should void my warranty and lap my 920?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

haha 

lapping the 920, well is the surface uneven? if not then i would not do it


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

Probly not worth voiding the warranty then . I have read of some pretty big temp drops thats all.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 31, 2010)

You only just welcome the H50 to ya case now ya kick it out lol.

Subscribed.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

Triprift said:


> You only just welcome the H50 to ya case now ya kick it out lol.
> 
> Subscribed.



Yeah Be gone H50 make way for a real water cooler


----------



## Triprift (Aug 31, 2010)

Well hurry up for tomorrow to be here i wanna see it all take shape.

Hopefully after work youll have nice nice pics up.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2010)

Parts arrived yay. Did not take long to run into the first hicup.
The bolts that come with the res are useless. One of them was completely missing the allen key slot. But after a trip to the hardware store and a bit of swearing at EK I got it bolted together. Still not sure on how it is all going to fit yet but I will just take my time and see what looks best.
Here is a pic of the mess atm.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2010)

A mock fit before I give it all a real good flush and test.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have this same pump on my I7 and i love it


----------



## Triprift (Sep 1, 2010)

Cmon Craig get that badboy together.


----------



## HUSKIE (Sep 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have this same pump on my I7 and i love it
> 
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/m...da06f020e43594a9c230972d/e/k/ek-dcp-4.0_2.jpg




*me as well dude i love this pump indeed quite......*


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking good.  It's nice that the water cooling holes on your Spedo were actually placed to be worthwhile.  Most are just put in and don't go to anywhere convenient.

Looks like that layout will easily provide for future expansion.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2010)

It has been running on the table now for a few hours. Time to drain it and put it in my rig


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you think your case looks really empty after going from the IFX to the Corsair?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> Do you think your case looks really empty after going from the IFX to the Corsair?



I reckon it looks heaps better now. I am back with pics. Have not stressed it out yet. Only just turned it all on after 12 hours of leak testing. No leaks other than a tiny one on the res but tightning it up has seemed to fix it for now. I have it resting on some foam just in case. 

Here she is.






We put the UV coolant stuff in. The kids and I wanted to see how it looked.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 2, 2010)

looking good 

how are the temps in idle?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looking good
> 
> how are the temps in idle?



better. I used as5 but already a 5 degree temp drop from before at idle.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes temp wise how goes it?

Looks good with the green mate.

Edit: 5 degree drop nice.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks great

I'm jealous of that pump/res combo.  If I didn't have my 655 securely fastened with the bracket and sticky foam pad it would be letting out more noise than a cat with its tail caught in the door.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Looks great
> 
> I'm jealous of that pump/res combo.  If I didn't have my 655 securely fastened with the bracket and sticky foam pad it would be letting out more noise than a cat with its tail caught in the door.



I cant hear my pump at all. I had to feel it to make sure it was working. It leaked at the start where the clear chamber screws into the bottom. I tightened it right up no leaks now but I was shitting chickens when i fired it up for the first time worried it would leak or something. All is good though and the temps are VERY good.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol

I'd be freaking out as well.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

I put it together over night. Our daughter is sick at the moment so I was up all night looking after her anyway.  But it is pretty scary when you fire up your first w/c loop.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 2, 2010)

I can imaigine last thing you want is leaking in the case.


----------



## Pickles24 (Sep 2, 2010)

When you are ready to add the Radeon card you could hang a trip rad on the back with a spacer and go something like this.  It's a little rough, but you get the idea.. Also you should get a 4 pack for 45° rotaries and a few 90°'s.. not that expensive.. that will help with the tight bends.  You will notice more of a difference cooling your ATI then processor with WC, especially when it starts to warm up there..


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Pickles. I will put the 5970 under water one day. I just dont know when. I am not game to ask the missus for any more now in fear of what she might do to me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

the EK rad its terrible. you would be better off with a XSPC 240. Also the Swiftech Xt block is very restricting. You might want to take a look at this

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_498_490&products_id=27127

that block is the top dog currently


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

Funny it is working pretty good for me so far. I would not say that the EK rad was terrible. That my friend is only YOUR opinion.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Funny it is working pretty good for me so far. I would not say that the EK rad was terrible. That my friend is only YOUR opinion.
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/water38.png



reviews?? from what ive seen your better off with a XSPC rad if your using low speed fans which is what the EK is meant for to


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

You are about 1 week too late for opinion's on what I should have purchased. Thanks anyway but as you can see I have what I have. I am happy with it even if you are not and that is all that matters to me. Different story if I have not already purchased the gear hey.


----------



## surfingerman (Sep 2, 2010)

well his setup is 14C cooler than my I7 3.8 1.25 volts aircooled megahalems at load with 2x 1800RPMs, not sure how much cooler water is supposed to be than air, but id say 14C is pretty good

Craigleberry: think you'll try upping the volts to 1.4+ and see how high you can crank her?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am keen to give it a crack do not think it will require 1.4 though


----------



## surfingerman (Sep 2, 2010)

> I am keen to give it a crack do not think it will require 1.4 though


maybe not, i guess each chip is diff, mine required 1.4 to get past 4.2 stable, and at that point my temps were approaching 90C so i had to call it a day, pretty sure i could have gotten 4.3-4.4 if i had better cooling, but then again i didnt consider that cooler temps might reduce the necessary voltage


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 3, 2010)

Craigleberry's water wallpaper also helps his PC keep cool....

What were you getting before with the IFX?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 3, 2010)

That is a very attractive wallpaper.  If that's Austrailia, then it's about time I spend some blurry days puking in public trash cans in whatever nifty looking city that is.  Although, most vacations feel like a rip off, because it seems like I can drink like crazy at sea level, but not catch a buzz.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 3, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> That is a very attractive wallpaper.  If that's Austrailia, then it's about time I spend some blurry days puking in public trash cans in whatever nifty looking city that is.  Although, most vacations feel like a rip off, because it seems like I can drink like crazy at sea level, but not catch a buzz.



Thats Sydney Harbour mate. You would love it here. It is a nice place.




Widjaja said:


> Craigleberry's water wallpaper also helps his PC keep cool....
> 
> What were you getting before with the IFX?



Temps before with my IFX-14 where better than the H50 but still scared the hell out of me. It would shoot straight up to 63 when doing intel burn test and I did not like that so never ran the full test.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 3, 2010)

3.9 GHz


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2010)

Time for phase 2. I have picked up a XSPC 5970 waterblock second hand and a Swiftech MCR220 Rad and also some Koolance uv Blue 1/2 id tubing. Any ideas on where I should place the second RAD? There is plenty of room up top and down the bottom of my case to go either way. And I know my pump is rated at 800L an hour so is it going to be ok running 2 RADs?.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 8, 2010)

ditch that pump and cpu block.

pick up a Swiftech MCP355  and get a XSPC res top for it

and then look at the EK Supreme HF cpu block. better temps and less restrictive

I know im late but still


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2010)

No wonder you got booted from the other forum


----------



## Triprift (Sep 8, 2010)

Sure nvidea give Craig the money and im sure he will. Considering this is Craigs first crack at wc he is doing a great job.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 8, 2010)

What does your top look like with the panel off?  On this pic it looks like it has fan holes clear to the imputs.






That would be the easiest.  Mount it on the top with some nice quiet 38mms pushing up.  Then your pump could stay in the bays, squirt straight up to the tripple, down to the cpu, out to the double, in to the VGA, and back to the pump.

I think you are doing a great job, even if it was your 100th crack at it.

Some peoples children...


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Widjaja..i dont wanna look perv but this girl in your avatar really need to get computer class and those pigtails give me some ideas


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 8, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> No wonder you got booted from the other forum



okay sorry i learned other things at OCN. you dont need to flame me for it


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 8, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Widjaja..i dont wanna look perv but this girl in your avatar really need to get computer class and those pigtails give me some ideas



what? been tipping the bottle sir?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> okay sorry i learned other things at OCN. you dont need to flame me for it



Flame you? Why come into someone's thread and shit all through it with bullshit when you already know I have no interest in changing the parts I have? All I can see is you are trying to make yourself look good in front of other people. People like yourself migrating from these other forums are making TPU a place that I no longer want to share my experiences and ideas with. You dont see me posting bullshit in your thread do you? I could say negative things about your pc but do I ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 8, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Flame you? Why come into someone's thread and shit all through it with bullshit when you already know I have no interest in changing the parts I have? All I can see is you are trying to make yourself look good in front of other people. People like yourself migrating from these other forums are making TPU a place that I no longer want to share my experiences and ideas with. You dont see me posting bullshit in your thread do you? I could say negative things about your pc but do I ?





nvidiaintelftw said:


> okay sorry i learned other things at OCN. you dont need to flame me for it



He apologized, lets move on please


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> He apologized, lets move on please



I will move on alright.:shadedshu


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> He apologized, lets move on please



i guess i could start reading threads better before i post in them. i forgot i already posted in this one and he said i was to late. my mistake, but everyone makes them


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am going to try and ignore the trolls. Here is the pic of the top.





Here is how I imagine it with the rad down the bottom pulling air up from underneath.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like a good plan.  Less dinking around, and cool air from the bottom.  For some reason I had a tripple rad stuck in my head.  Your's is the most logical placement for a dual rad.

Which way is the flow in your pic, is it Pump>rad>gpu>rad>cpu>res/pump or pump>cpu>rad>gpu>rad>res/pump?  Either way, I don't think it makes a hill of beans.

Good luck, and happy building.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thankyou MT Alex for your positive input . My setup is pump>cpu>rad>gpu>rad>res/pump


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 9, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Thankyou MT Alex for your positive input . My setup is pump>cpu>rad>gpu>rad>res/pump



Nice setup Ausi man 

I been away and just seen the pix, my hat goes off to ya bro


----------



## trickson (Sep 9, 2010)

I have to say super clean and super tight ! Nice set up ! Great work .


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 9, 2010)

trickson said:


> I have to say super clean and super tight ! Nice set up ! Great work .


Oui, ya can ALWAYS go tighter


----------



## trickson (Sep 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Oui, ya can ALWAYS go tighter



Yeah mine has gotten so bad now I am ashamed . Make me want to tear this thing apart and start all over again .


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 9, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Thankyou MT Alex for your positive input . My setup is pump>cpu>rad>gpu>rad>res/pump


Dude your H2o cooling that gpu soon?
And...
It's a Sapphire 5970?....

Better update the gpu bios bro.

I did and Hell ya!!!! Way better!!!

let me know if you want to see the page....

i don't wanna derail the thread.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 9, 2010)

trickson said:


> Yeah mine has gotten so bad now I am ashamed . Make me want to tear this thing apart and start all over again .


haha I have mine the way I like it and haven't even pulled the side off the case for 3 months now lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2010)

need to work /sub


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 14, 2010)

Some goodies arrived in the mail this morning. All the way from the US. .


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 14, 2010)

You bought some more stuff?
What is it?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 14, 2010)

An XSPC 5970 waterblock and 1 2x120 RAD
It will be fitted in a few days. I missed out on the pretty blue tubing so I have had to order some more clear 1/2 id stuff. I will be back with photos when fitted.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 14, 2010)

I was just wondering what was going down with your project.  Nice to hear about future progress.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow......going all out!
Will be interesting to see though.

If there is one thing I have noticed with modding is, the stuff you find scary to do, isn't that scary once done.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> If there is one thing I have noticed with modding is, the stuff you find scary to do, isn't that scary once done.



its all about the brass it takes to just make the call to do it


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have just been holding the RAD next to where I thought I would put it down the bottom and it looks like a no go with that idea. The PSU Leads and the barbs will almost be getting it on. So looks like I will be fitting the RAD up the top and moving all of the HDD's and DVD burner to the bottom bays. Now i have to nut out the direction of flow with it all over again haha. I am not really sure how I am going to run it yet so any constructive ideas are appreciated maybe I need a bay res?


----------



## bruiserdor (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey mate I love my Bay res 1 ,works great, I cut the top out of my midguard case to take my Rad it worked out ok and I have just put a third fan (on top)and it has dropped the temps by 3 degrees so will add a 4th all in push pull when I get my board back!


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 15, 2010)

My case has the room up top for the second RAD no problems at all. I am just not to sure on how to plumb it. Should it go . Pump/CPU/RAD/GPU/RAD/RES/PUMP or should I get another Res PUMP/CPU/RAD/RES/GPU/RAD/RES/PUMP ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

mine runs as you listed first, no real need for dual res either


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> mine runs as you listed first, no real need for dual res either



@ sneeky got any photos so I can see


----------



## trickson (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah were the heck are the pics man !? This is pissing me off I am all pumped up to see this sweet machine !
No pics have to try and see it in my brain MAN That is just !


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

Its sort of spilling out my side door for now. I will snap a quick shot or two and set one here...expect an edit soon

Sorry bad lighting makes the white really bright (need to work on that)


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Its sort of spilling out my side door for now. I will snap a quick shot or two and set one here...expect an edit soon
> 
> Sorry bad lighting makes the white really bright (need to work on that)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100914/IMG_1159.jpg



Very nice setup my man.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

It gets me by

I'm always in conflict to install it all in the 800D. Not sure why the case is awesome, but I know the day I do, its replacement will show up (whatever it might be) the next day. So for now (all right, it's cause I'm lazy) it's staying on the table top. Sure makes cleaning the rad easier


----------



## trickson (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Its sort of spilling out my side door for now. I will snap a quick shot or two and set one here...expect an edit soon
> 
> Sorry bad lighting makes the white really bright (need to work on that)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100914/IMG_1159.jpg



OH MY GOD MY EPEEN JUST WENT OFF !!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

trickson said:


> OH MY GOD MY EPEEN JUST WENT OFF !!!



not sure if I should thank you or offer you a towel


----------



## trickson (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> not sure if I should thank you or offer you a towel



A TOWEL ! That thing looks Fantastic ! I mean  
You know ?

My computer seen that thing and shut down ! BOSD ! Flat out reset and rebooted !


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 15, 2010)

It would be easy to clean. A good talking point when people come around too. The main reason i am cooling the 5970 is because NASA phoned and they want their turbine back haha.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

with dual 470s at full go, that was my main inspiration, that and the fact that Danger Den was awesome to me!


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> with dual 470s at full go, that was my main inspiration, that and the fact that Danger Den was awesome to me!



Yeah they are bloody loud. That was the first thing I noticed with removing the air cooler from the cpu whilst not gaming oh the silence.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

I snagged some 60 CFM Lian Li fans, a guy here had a deal, got like 11 of em for $30!

I have to get audio numbers not too far away from my PC, so silence was key to me not having to shut it down every time I needed a reading.


----------



## trickson (Sep 15, 2010)

I got to say I have just looked at this thing for a good long time now it is really nice . I do want to see if you find a place for every thing to fit in the case nice and clean . Take one when you have it all done as well I really like the set up . I was thinking of redoing mine and taking then off the back but this would mean I need to redo the side panel . Not into that just yet . But man that looks great so far love it !


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

trickson said:


> I got to say I have just looked at this thing for a good long time now it is really nice . I do want to see if you find a place for every thing to fit in the case nice and clean . Take one when you have it all done as well I really like the set up . I was thinking of redoing mine and taking then off the back but this would mean I need to redo the side panel . Not into that just yet . But man that looks great so far love it !



Plan was to set the triple in the top. The small res and pump would be in the lower 5.25" bays. Wouldn't be hard to do (did I mention i was lazy  ) just need to actually do it, so I can even move it


----------



## trickson (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Plan was to set the triple in the top. The small res and pump would be in the lower 5.25" bays. Wouldn't be hard to do (did I mention i was lazy  ) just need to actually do it, so I can even move it



I so want to see this !  I am going crazy ! I am taking mine apart soon . It needs a good over haul any way . SO what pump you got ? Sound quiet  ? I need a new one bad mine is really loud !


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2010)

trickson said:


> My computer seen that thing and shut down ! BOSD ! Flat out reset and rebooted !


LOL, I about spewed soda out my nose when I read that. Nice one trickson!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

trickson said:


> I so want to see this !  I am going crazy ! I am taking mine apart soon . It needs a good over haul any way . SO what pump you got ? Sound quiet  ? I need a new one bad mine is really loud !



Swifty MCP655 Vario. Mine is dead silent, but I have been told that isnt the norm with these, most users complain of noise.


----------



## trickson (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Swifty MCP655 Vario. Mine is dead silent, but I have been told that isnt the norm with these, most users complain of noise.



well I am waiting for the cash got none . once I sell some things I can get one . I was thinking a Danger Den pump not sure just yet . 
But that set up is really sweet LOOKIN !  You also know it is more than looks as well this thing has to be given you some really nice low temps . That is a good amount of rad you have ( Not as much as I have  ) But way more than enough to do the job .


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Swifty MCP655 Vario. Mine is dead silent, but I have been told that isnt the norm with these, most users complain of noise.



 How do you like the top on your 655?  Have you noticed any increase in head or flow, or is it just easier to configure routing?  Maybe it is the cause of your quiet pump.  Like I've said, mines kind of whiney.  Might be a good option for me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> How do you like the top on your 655?  Have you noticed any increase in head or flow, or is it just easier to configure routing?  Maybe it is the cause of your quiet pump.  Like I've said, mines kind of whiney.  Might be a good option for me.



Stock it was just as quiet. I got the top as a result of me needing routing options and Cold Storm having one at an amazing price.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> I have just been holding the RAD next to where I thought I would put it down the bottom and it looks like a no go with that idea. The PSU Leads and the barbs will almost be getting it on.



I know you've already looked at your options, but how come the barbs couldn't be positioned towards the front of the case?  The top placement will be great, from the pic you posted earlier it will be a peice of cake, I was just wondering.

I have a top rad as well, with my pump at the bottom, so all in all, our loops will be esentially the same layout when your done.

EDIT:
Also, from the WC thread:


Craigleberry said:


> Nice thread. Thinking of joining up..... Only looking to cool my CPU at the moment.  Any recomendations for someone on a very tight budget?



Looks like your breaking the bank!


----------



## bruiserdor (Sep 15, 2010)

Also, from the WC thread:
Looks like your breaking the bank!

He's certainly trying to talk me into breaking the bank,


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2010)

Do it!  Spend like a mad man and post your bitchin' rigs!


----------



## Triprift (Sep 15, 2010)

bruiserdor said:


> Also, from the WC thread:
> Looks like your breaking the bank!
> 
> He's certainly trying to talk me into breaking the bank,



Yes and he has a very understanding missus by the sounds of it.


----------



## trickson (Sep 15, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Do it!  Spend like a mad man and post your bitchin' rigs!



Oh we have them that is for sure just look around you see them all in the forum here . We live up to the name tech power up !


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 15, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I know you've already looked at your options, but how come the barbs couldn't be positioned towards the front of the case?  The top placement will be great, from the pic you posted earlier it will be a peice of cake, I was just wondering.
> 
> I have a top rad as well, with my pump at the bottom, so all in all, our loops will be esentially the same layout when your done.
> 
> ...



Down the bottom works. If I put the barbs facing the front I could drill a hole for the tubing and get a 90 degree fitting for the res input.

EDIT: Still hits the darn PSU wires 

EDIT but I thinks I have found the way to mount it . Down the bottom on the front 

EDIT. 5mm too thick to go underneath the bezel. haha


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 24, 2010)

Stuff has arrived well most of it has. Still waiting on the chipset waterblock that should have got here this week. Our daughter is going in to the RCH in Melbourne to trial a decanulation of her tracheostomy next week. Will fit the W/C gear when we get home.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 25, 2010)

I hope all goes well with your daughter and her tube.  I'm sure you'd smash your rig with a sledge if it guaranteed all would be well.  Funny how stuff like that reminds us that this is all just fun and games, a nice luxury.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 25, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I hope all goes well with your daughter and her tube.  I'm sure you'd smash your rig with a sledge if it guaranteed all would be well.  Funny how stuff like that reminds us that this is all just fun and games, a nice luxury.



Thanks, It has been over 2 years now of a lot of sleepless nights and worry along with a lot of hard work. I left my job.  But it is all worth it. Our daughter is going to be ok and thats the main thing.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 6, 2010)

My Chipset and mosfet waterblocks arrived. In shocking condition too. Had a human hair in between it and there was a sludgy white build up in it that smelt like the build up you get on a car battery. Anyway I pulled it all apart and washed rinsed ect. I might even try and get new o-rings for it aswell. There is a sinister looking mark on one of the copper blocks that was not there untill after I cleaned it. Going to do the GPU block now aswell and then in a few more days it shall be up and running hopefully leak free .


----------



## Triprift (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah thats right you tolled mew about that earlier.

Hurry up and get it running mate.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Yeah thats right you tolled mew about that earlier.
> 
> Hurry up and get it running mate.



I'll get it running alright


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweet mother, that looks like it was a bunch of cleaning.  Did you use alcohol to kill the crud?  On the blocks, not yourself


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 6, 2010)

Good job on the blocks!  Looks clean!


----------



## bruiserdor (Oct 6, 2010)

lookin good mate, are they a standard size O ring? (diameter)


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 6, 2010)

bruiserdor said:


> lookin good mate, are they a standard size O ring? (diameter)



Probly not 



MT Alex said:


> Sweet mother, that looks like it was a bunch of cleaning.  Did you use alcohol to kill the crud?  On the blocks, not yourself



Yeah


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 6, 2010)

This is a rand new water cooling kit right?

And you had some mysterious white sludge with human hair supplied with it?


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> This is a rand new water cooling kit right?
> 
> And you had some mysterious white sludge with human hair supplied with it?


 
The waterblock is second hand. It was purchased and paid for instantly on another forum. Waited for a long time for it to arrive and it never did. I got a mod involved and hey presto it arrives on a Monday morning with a stamp saying it was posted the Friday. This white stuff was also on other things inside the package. Almost as if he was upset with me for waiting 3 weeks and getting a mod to sort it for me.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 6, 2010)

Well if he wanted to sell it then he should not be upset.
Simple.

It annoys me big time when a seller gets a prompt payment and then takes their sweet time to send the goods.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> Well if he wanted to sell it then he should not be upset.
> Simple.
> 
> It annoys me big time when a seller gets a prompt payment and then takes their sweet time to send the goods.



My thoughts exactly. Worst part is I got told it was posted and he was worried that it had not arrived


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh really?

"Oh yeah! I did send it to you "
"Hmm...must have been er.....lost......somewhere......"


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah he said in one of his pm's "If it does not show up in another week or it for some reason gets posted back to me I will refund you the money" When it finally arrived I pm'd him letting him know and he said "Good I was starting to get worried". I replied I don't know why since you only posted it 1 buisiness day ago he said "The guy I handed to swears he posted it the day after you paid" I was starting to wonder if he had a split personality

Some people lol


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 6, 2010)

Ohhhh his imaginary friend was supposed to have sent it for him  silly me....


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## bruiserdor (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats almost word for word the same as the bloke that ripped me off from SA said Craig!


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 6, 2010)

bruiserdor said:


> Thats almost word for word the same as the bloke that ripped me off from SA said Craig!



Interesting hey. The money went into an account in a different state that belongs to someone with a different name. I think I was lucky that I contacted a mod.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2010)

I just got the DD version of the EK pump, both made by Jingway, and I have to say "You were Right!"  This thing is oodles quieter than my 655 and seems to squirt water like a beast.  Good quiet pump.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 21, 2010)

cpx-pro is good.. bang for the buck pump.


----------

